# Money transfer between UK and Australia



## Amanda79 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi All,

Hope you are well. 
Can anyone advise / have experience with transferring larger sums of money from the UK to Australia? We're moving to Sydney in a few weeks and want to transfer the money from the sale of our flat. 
Any advise would be appreciated. 

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Amanda79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you are well.
> Can anyone advise / have experience with transferring larger sums of money from the UK to Australia? We're moving to Sydney in a few weeks and want to transfer the money from the sale of our flat.
> ...


Many years ago I managed to get my UK HSBC manager to reduce their fees, for a large transaction, to compete with alternative options, such as HIFX these days.

Definitely do not use banks at their normal rates.

Comparing the money transfer services is not easy. Some charge no fees, but a low exchange rate, some charge high fees with a high exchange rate. And of course, rates change by the minute.

Different services will be better on different days. I've used different ones, but always try to choose the best by checking each one, for fees and FX rate, every time.


----------



## cbroad08 (Jul 30, 2021)

Amanda79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you are well.
> Can anyone advise / have experience with transferring larger sums of money from the UK to Australia? We're moving to Sydney in a few weeks and want to transfer the money from the sale of our flat.
> ...


----------



## cbroad08 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi Amanda,

You can get in contact with CB3 Global Payments, they specialise in this area, and can point you in the right direction. 









International Money Transfers | Cb3 Global Payments | Gold Coast


CB3 Global Payments helps businesses grow internationally by managing their international money transfers.




www.cb3globalpayments.com.au


----------



## Amanda79 (Mar 12, 2021)

JandE said:


> Many years ago I managed to get my UK HSBC manager to reduce their fees, for a large transaction, to compete with alternative options, such as HIFX these days.
> 
> Definitely do not use banks at their normal rates.
> 
> ...


It's definitely confusing trying to compare everything but as you say will just keep watching the market and what's on offer then go from there...


----------



## Amanda79 (Mar 12, 2021)

cbroad08 said:


> Hi Amanda,
> 
> You can get in contact with CB3 Global Payments, they specialise in this area, and can point you in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Thank you - will check them out now.


----------



## dpoon (Aug 1, 2021)

Amanda, I research a bit too cos it's not just how to send money, it's how much you lose by sending money. If you go to a bank, you could lose 3-4%. Imagine doing a wire transfer of $1m and then losing $40k, it's a lot. This is because the bank has an exchange spread where they make money from. You sell your currency cheap and you pay for the other currency much higher.

You can check out posts like this and learn: Best Ways to Send Money Internationally - NerdWallet


----------



## powerwandata (Nov 5, 2016)

Have you tried checking Wise (Formerly Transferwise)? It offers fast transfers with transparent fees and fair rates?


----------

